# goat stepped in the milk bucket....



## glacienfelder (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm a newbie goat owner, didn't pull the bucket out in time when I saw her raise that leg.... : )

So.... can I feed that milk to a young doeling I'm still bottle feeding? Make soap out of it? Lotion? or what other uses rather than just pouring it down the drain? It's filtered and in the fridge awaiting your thoughts.....


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes..you can use it for all the above mentioned...: ) you can also feed any unwanted milk to your pigs, chickens turkeys, garden .....Dilute for your garden and spray..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I had that happen to me yesterday , lol
After she did the one back leg , she decided to do the other and have a milk pedicure  It happened too fast , so after the one foot went in , I sorta stood there to see what she was going to do next. I guess the warm milk felt good so she stuck the other one in too , lol
"Oh my Mochalo , your just a silly girl"


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I have been giving a small amount to one of my dogs who has a skin allergy and I havent noticed as much scratching . Just a thought.
But I dont give the stepped in milk though  
I plan on trying to make soap at some point .


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

We feed hoof milk to our dogs, chickens, ducks, and the garden. All of them love it, but the dogs and ducks are especially happy about it. Nothing goes to waste around here!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hoof milk :lol:


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I think the 8 second rule even applies to "hoof milk"


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

We give ours to the animals, too. The cats, dogs, chickens, and ducks all love it. Tomatoes get really happy when they get some, too. 

Hmmmm...I wonder if the bunnies would like it. I'll have to try that next time. 

Hoof Milk....love it! LOL!!


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I named it hoof milk early on. Rachel seems to enjoy making it more than any other variety some days. Especially when I am trying to teach someone else to milk. Bratty goats. LOL.  

TDG-Farms, I personally find the floating dirt and the sunken poo particles a tad unappetizing!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I had this happen really early on, when I had no milk to spare. I filtered it but was bemoaning my loss. My son was like, "You could pasturize it ya'no." So I did. Now I have enough milk to be able to give it to the other animals. The rabbits love it. My son put fresh milk in his rat's water bottle and they were all fighting over it.


----------



## glacienfelder (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks all. I ended up heating it up and adding it to my bath water. fantastic! I have plenty of milk so determined I might as well not give it to the youngster, tho I do concur that they must get a fair amount of dirt when they're nursing anyway.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I never thought about adding it to a bath ! 
Good idea


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Personally doesn't bother me much unless visually filthy.


----------



## animalgirl12 (Dec 12, 2012)

I am a new milker and so if I lose a drop I feel like i have lost a whole bucket full! LOL I m like noooooooo not my milk!!!!!! 

One time
I lost a whole quart because she did that!!


----------

